# Australia's Top 100 Things to Do



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Australia's top 100 things to do *
Paddle down Murray before you die 
30 March 2006
The Advertiser

KAKADU, the Great Barrier Reef and The Big Lap - what every Australian should do before they die. 

An expert panel put together by Australian Traveller magazine named the top 100 things to see and do in Australia - with Kakadu National Park in the Northern Territory topping the list. 

The Great Barrier Reef in Queensland came in second while The Big Lap - driving around Australia - was third. 

South Australians looking for experiences closer to home have to go down to No. 26 "paddling the River Murray" - in the Australian Traveller 100 Things To Do Before You Die. 

Other SA attractions include exploring the Flinders Ranges at No. 29, the Nullarbor at 31 and noodling for opals at Coober Pedy at No. 38 and are rated ahead of attending the Melbourne Cup (39). 

SA's international tourism favourites of Kangaroo Island and the Barossa Valley also make the list, at 44 and 65. 

"It's fantastic that in such a list of national attractions to have recognition for the River Murray," Murraylands Tourism marketing manager Caroline Hood said. The list was compiled by Lonely Planet founder Tony Wheeler, travel writers John Borthwick, Suzi Petkovski and David Whitley, TV presenters David Koch (Sunrise), Catriona Rowntree (Getaway), George Negus (Dateline) and Channel 7's Johanna Griggs. 

The full list is on Australian Traveller's website www.australiantraveller.com for the public to cast votes. 

*TOP 10 OZ TRIPS *
1 Kakadu National Park (NT) 
2 Great Barrier Reef (Qld) 
3 Drive around Australia 
4 Uluru (NT) 
5 Bridgeclimb (NSW) 
6 Kimberley cruising (WA) 
7 Ningaloo Reef (WA) 
8 Sydney harbour (NSW) 
9 Fraser Island (Qld) 
10 Great Ocean Rd (Vic) 

** SA ATTRACTIONS *
26 River Murray 
29 Flinders Ranges 
31 Drive the Nullarbor 
38 Noodle in Coober Pedy 
44 Kangaroo Island 
60 Burke & Wills trail 
65 Barossa Valley


----------

